# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Heute keine Flüge?

## Enrico

Liebe Passagiere,

THAI möchte Sie informieren, dass aufgrund der Schließung des pakistanischen Luftraums durch die zuständigen Behörden die Flüge 

TG926 von Phuket nach Frankfurt
TG921 von Frankfurt nach Bangkok
TG925 von München nach Bangkok
TG927 von Frankfurt nach Phuket

heute am 27. Februar 2019 annulliert werden mussten.

Wir bitten Passagiere des Fluges TG927 von Frankfurt nach Phuket heute nach Möglichkeit nicht zum Flughafen Frankfurt anzureisen. Wir werden Sie umgehend über die weitere Entwicklung informieren.  

THAI möchte sich für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bittet um Ihr Verständnis in dieser ungewöhnlichen Situation.

----------


## Mr Mo

Wow...was ist denn mit den anderen Airlines? 
Die sollen kein Scheiß machen, ich will in gut 4 Wochen auch da runter. ::

----------


## Enrico

Heute konnten wir ja lesen, das Pakistan und Indien mal wieder sich in der Wolle haben. Denke mal schon das alle Airlines nun sich schleichwege um diese Zone suchen. Auf Flightradar24 konnte man das seit gestern schon beobachten. Allerdings war der Schleichweg sehr voll  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Denke in 4 Wochen wird es sich beruhigt haben bzw. werden Flugumleitungen gemacht.

----------


## Mr Mo

> Denke in 4 Wochen wird es sich beruhigt haben bzw. werden Flugumleitungen gemacht.


Das hoffe ich doch!

----------


## wein4tler

Die AUA fliegt bereits die Umleitung über Iran und die Türkei. Thailand versucht es angeblich über China und Russland.

----------

